# New here



## Openeyes (Aug 22, 2018)

I need help. I’m in over my head and don’t even know where to start. I thought I was on a path to fix my marriage, but it seems more and more comes out that makes it seem insurmountable. I don’t even know the best place to post, and apparently I don’t have permission to post anywhere else than here? 
I’m dealing with lying, cheating, stealing, porn, and lying about all those. Where do I post for help, and what does it take to be allowed to?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I have approved you for posting. If you continue to have a problem, please send me or another moderator a private message. Another user you can message is "Yungster", this is the account used by most of the admins. So if you PM Yungster, the team will see your PM.

You might want to start by starting a thread in "General Relationship Discussions" forum.


----------

